# Control de una casa por internet



## criselloco (Ago 16, 2012)

Buenas amigos del foro , estoy en mi proyecto final, de la escuela industrial cursando el ultimo y año. Quiero compartir con ustedes mi idea, y si alguien quiere aportar sera un agradecimiento. Les comento, mi idea es atraves de una pagina Web controlar diferentes variables de una vivienda, por ej: la calefacción, el encendido de luces, el sistema de riego automático, etc. La manera de hacerlo es que en la casa haya un pequeño servidor de pagina web el cual mostrara los objetos a controlar la vivienda. Esta pagina por supuesto debe tener una protección por eso se le pondrá contraseña. Este servidor web, creado en C#, recibirá los archivos y los enviara por el puerto serie. Este puerto sera leído por un micro el cual se encargar de manipular los datos para realizar las tareas y responderá si las operaciones han sido concretadas.  Amigos espero que puedan aportar algo a este proyecto tanto en idea como en informacion... ! Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2012)

A eso se le llama domótica y hay muchos proyectos por ahi, yo vi en bienales de tecnología uno terminado y estaba genial, incluso lo ccontrolaba desde un servidor de internet, o con el mismo celular (GSM)


saludos.


----------

